
Garmin engineer from India killed by U.S. domestic terrorist - shiven
http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134459444.html
======
hrodriguez
It's funny how articles showing Americans in a bad light, vis-a-vis
immigrants, always pop up here on HN. The insinuation that this is the result
of our President is always the underlying theme. It isn't about some random
crackpot - as it should be.

The misrepresentative and inflammatory title should be enough to have flagged
this long ago.

It doesn't matter that the manipulative and lying media, as well as the George
Soros funded domestic terrorist groups have created problems by
misrepresenting the immigration issue.

I can post 15 articles right now showing immigrants or foreign-born in a bad
light. That would be stupid (much like this article) unless the behavior is
associated with undermining The United States and it's people.

It's just more race-baiting from manipulative activists attempting to usurp
another website and undermine this country in the process. Growing up in the
Bronx, I could provide lots of examples of "reverse" (whatever this is)
racism. Another pointless endeavor aimed solely at dividing us as Americans.

As a community here at HN, we should do better than to continue to allow these
types of slanted, racist, politically-driven articles from gaining a foothold.

Muchas Gracias, Amigos y Amigas! Que pasen un buen dia! That is all.

~~~
alphabettsy
Actually we are constantly shown immigrants and brown people in a bad light,
so I find it interesting that you see it at devisive when it's actually the
truth. Of course it seems inflammatory, but he shot random people for being
brown, and some Americans get all bench out of shape. It's as if there's a
different standard when the perp is white rather than other. The story of the
black kids assaulting the white guy in Chicago was a massive story, but I bet
you didn't comment on that one...

Your entire post reeks of bias btw.

------
grzm
Actual title: "Charges filed in Olathe Austins shooting; suspect waives
extradition to Johnson County"

------
gozur88
That's a pretty inflammatory title. The guy was shot after an argument in a
bar.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
>A witness said he yelled “get out of my country” to two of the victims,
reportedly saying the men, believed to originally be from India, were “Middle
Eastern.”

What argument?

~~~
gozur88
So he yelled that and then shot them? Nothing else was said? How sure are you
about that?

~~~
linuxkerneldev
> So he yelled that and then shot them? Nothing else was said? How sure are
> you about that?

Because most news sites are reporting that the police have stated that Adam W.
Purinton went out that night with a plan to murder brown skinned people.
Didn't matter that Indians aren't even Middle-Easterners or that the victims
weren't Muslim.

" The Olathe Police Department and Johnson County DA say Adam Purinton is
charged with premeditated murder. "
[https://twitter.com/41actionnews/status/834886804121747456](https://twitter.com/41actionnews/status/834886804121747456)

